
Show HN: A well-architectured, trivial browser engine - openredbull
https://github.com/ayazhafiz/sherpa_41
======
openredbull
I recently finished my what I thought to be my first non-trivial programming
class, and found this project to be a great opportunity to explore and apply
the design patterns I learned in the course. As a result, the project is meant
to be more academic and explorative in nature, but is somewhat useful.

Check it out, and please let me know of any constructive criticism or
improvements!

